# Lubricate rolling stock - How important?



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Not that I'm lazy or anything but how important is it to lubricate the wheels on your rolling stock? Do they wear out or drag the train. How often to lubricate? When I get something new, they usually seem to roll easily. What do the experts do?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I am no expert, but I don't really lubricate any rolling stock. I will add one thing to this. All of my rolling stock, much of which is over 25 years old have had either the wheels changed out to Kadee metal wheels or Kadee sprung Kadee trucks. Some newer ones have also all been changed to metal wheels, Intermountain or Kadee and I haven't had a bit of trouble with them.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

When the car is new and I am checking it out I will add/blow a little graphite into the axle opening.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I buy mostly old stuff. I lube with motor oil, jist a drop. I then spin and clean the wheels at a high speed so the oil never gets on the tracks. I use my drill press for rhis most of the time with a brass brush. That being said I needed to oil a new lionel set right out of the box. I spun the wheels and you could tell they were dry. If you spin the wheels and they turn at noticeably diffrent rates they need oiling( or fixing!).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have rolling stock with needle-point axles that ride on the Delran inserts or they have plastic trucks, there is no need to lubricate those, the plastic is self-lubricating. If you have axles that ride in metal bushings, those should get a very small drop of oil on each contact point. A tiny drop of oil on the center track rollers is also required.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like I should do it, but it's not urgent. I guess I'll do it after I retire.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> Sounds like I should do it, but it's not urgent. I guess I'll do it after I retire.


:laugh:

Clean wheels are good too, (the part that rides the rail) dirty wheels will get your track dirty quicker then clean wheels.
Like said if you oil just a drop will do, that is when you retire.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

If you are working with HO scale, graphite will be the best lubricant for your wheel sets. I'm inclined to think you may not have brass axles and side frames. Oil will collect dirt, fuzz and whatever else may be floating around your layout and will eventually turn to gum. Be careful using a power tool to turn your wheels. You can damage the flange pretty easy which will lead to derailments or overheat the wheel bearing surface in the side frame creating a distorted socket.


----------

